# WW2 Landing Ship Tank LST-325 visits Pittsburgh



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

World War II ship makes stop in Pittsburgh waters | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette

She's a great old ship, crewed by Vietnam Navy Vets, and a veteran of many Normandy landings. She's the last operational ship of her kind anywhere. LSTs were built here in Pittsburgh by Dravo in 1944. LST-325 is based in Evansville, and tours the Mississippi and Ohio rivers. I visited her last year, here are some of my photos.

LST 325 dockside...........................20 mm Anti Aircraft cannon







.................








Obligatory US Marine gun tub................One of the "Duckies"







......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a WWII history buff, this is stuff I enjoy! Thanks for posting. :joyous:

A side note- I didn't realize you were in Pittsburgh. The Society of the Fifth Division, US Army is having it's 95th annual reunion there next weekend. I can't afford to attend every year, so I won't be there, but if you are in the neighborhood of the Double Tree Hotel in Greentree and see a bunch of geezers wearing caps and shirts with the Red Diamond insignia of the 5th Infantry Division you now know who they are.
Society of the Fifth Division
:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I see the geezers once in a while. We try to attend the award ceremonies at Soldiers and Sailors Hall every year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love it. I visit the Battleship Texas here in Houston every couple of years and I am always awed. I try to imagine what it was like for sailors in WWII. Amazing Generation I think. Thanks for the post Sidekahr.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LST 393 - Home


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, Prepared One, WW2 brought out the best in that generation. Those sailors were just kids, operating multi-million dollar complex machinery under brutal conditions.

We have a WW2 fleet sub museum ship here, also. I've been aboard many times. I try to imagine what a depth charge attack must have been like for those boys. I'm sure I can't.









My Dad tried to join the submarine service in 1945, but he was too tall and ended up on a heavy cruiser. LOL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think of the kids then who served and died in those horrible conditions by the 10's of thousands with honor and distinction. Then I wonder about the kids of today and if they, faced with the same circumstances, would serve to protect this country with the same vigor and honor as that generation of WWII. I fear they would not. I fear they would leave the country to the whims of our enemies rather then sacrifice anything, not to mention their lives, to save this once great nation. They would practice what they see from our leadership. They would negotiate from a position of weakness, concede to our enemies every demand, and meekly except their defeat and enslavement. There are exeptions of course, but I generally see the kids growing up now with little respect, little honor, and little strength of will. They take no pride in this country or the freedoms they have.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I think of the kids then who served and died in those horrible conditions by the 10's of thousands with honor and distinction. Then I wonder about the kids of today and if they, faced with the same circumstances, would serve to protect this country with the same vigor and honor as that generation of WWII. I fear they would not. I fear they would leave the country to the whims of our enemies rather then sacrifice anything, not to mention their lives, to save this once great nation. They would practice what they see from our leadership. They would negotiate from a position of weakness, concede to our enemies every demand, and meekly except their defeat and enslavement. There are exeptions of course, but I generally see the kids growing up now with little respect, little honor, and little strength of will. They take no pride in this country or the freedoms they have.


10's of thousands of young people served in the war on terror.


----------

